# Special Hunt #1



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

"A Hunt Above" had the opportunity to take a young man on a dream deer hunting trip in Rankin County, MS. You all meet Seth.








Seth is 11 years old. Seth, at age 10, was diagnosed with T-cell Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia on Wednesday, July 25, 2007. He is undergoing treatment at Blair E. Batson Hospital for Children in Jackson, Mississippi. He enjoyed football and basketball before his sickness and loves to hunt and ride his four-wheeler. Seth has just started playing the guitar. He has four dogs, two horses and has the biggest heart a boy could have.
The day started around 4:45 AM when the "A Hunt Above" team met Seth and his mom. We surprised him when we had a camera crew with us. That's right; a local PBS station airs a show weekly call "Mississippi Outdoors". Seth was surprised, but he was ready to go on his hunt. We then proceeded to the ranch in rural Rankin County, MS. And meet up with the guide, Irby Stewart. Irby explained where we would be hunting and gave a quick tour of the facilities. Seth, Scooter Whatley (from MS. Outdoors) and Dawn (Seth's mom) loaded up and headed for their hunting spot. They arrived at their spot and the 3 of them got in the ground blind that was over looking a big field planted in all kinds of good stuff for the deer to eat, clover, rape, wheat, ect. ect. The wind was swirling ever which a way and they saw only one doe that morning. The doe did not stay long and Seth was not able to get a chance in harvesting this deer.
They came back to the camp, where they were met by the smell of some fine cooking. They met the owner of the ranch, Tom Rhoden, and he introduced them to the cook, Ted Waldrom. Ted had lots of cooking going on. They also met the host of the MS Outdoors program, Melvin Tingle. Seth talked with Melvin and learned some tips on safety and deer hunting. After eating lunch and interviews and pictures, Seth, Chad (Seth's dad who arrived around 2PM) and Scooter loaded up again and went to another ground blind over looking a nice large food plot by a big lake. While sitting in the blind 4 large gobblers (turkeys) came in the field. No deer came out this evening for Seth, but Seth had heard a shot from his friend, who was also hunting on the ranch, and was ready to go see if Jordan had harvested a deer. Seth arrived and waited on Jordan then congratulated him for his first deer. 
We would like to thank ALL of our sponsors and individuals that have sent donations to make this hunt possible. We would also like to thank Tom Rhoden, Irby Stewart and Ted Waldrom for the hospitality that they provided for this hunt. We would also like to thank the MS. Dept of Wildlife, Fisheries & Parks and MS. Outdoors.

Seth mom said "Seth hit maintenance right before his 11th birthday in May, 2008. Not an easy task, but he did it. Right before maintenance he began having seizures brought on by IT meds. (spinal meds). MRI showed there was change in the white matter and fluid around the nerve bundles. We pray that these changes are reversible and Seth will continue to be a happy, healthy child with no long term complications. He will remain on seizure medication for a year. He completed 10 days of cranial radiation and remains in remission. He will receive chemotherapy for another two years along with spinals. 
Prayer does not cost anything but can change everything."

We At A Hunt Above ask that you all continue to pray for Seth and his family while he goes through this battle.
Thank you,
Mike Macko (Director "A Hunt Above")

Here's Seth and his friend Jordan and Melvin Tingle









Here's Seth with his friend Jordan and Jordan's deer









And All who helped in the hunt....group picture


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

What a wonderful story! Thank you for sharing this with me/us. It made my day to hear about this special outing and I am a big fan of prayer...which I offer.

MSG Rude


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:beer:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

nothing better!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Awsome story!

Looks like someone got some blood on there face!

:beer:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

whats with the blood!!!?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MN goose killa said:


> whats with the blood!!!?


I am guessing someone rubbed it all over his face. At some hunting camps it is tradition for that to happen. I am guessing....


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i figured.


----------



## NDJHG88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Great Story.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nothing but Greatness there!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thank you so very much for your selfless contributions to this cause!
God bless you,
Burl


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

What a fantastic story. Good on you for starting such a great org.

God Bless...


----------

